# Verhalten von Wegeventilen bei beidseitiger Ansteuerung



## SPSstudent (19 Mai 2010)

Wie verhalten sich beidseitig elektrisch angesteuerte Wegeventile mit 2 bzw. 3 Stellungen (z.B. 5/2- und 5/3-Wegeventil), wenn
- beide Seiten angesteuert werden?
- beide Seiten nicht angesteuert werden?

Ich habe es mit zwei 20 Jahre alten Festo-Wegeventilen getestet:
5/2-Wegeventil: bleibt in beiden Fällen in aktueller Stellung
5/3-Wegeventil: geht in beiden Fällen in Mittelstellung

Ist das allgemein so?


----------



## Oberchefe (21 Mai 2010)

> 5/3-Wegeventil: geht in beiden Fällen in Mittelstellung



das sollte ohne Ansteuerung eigentlich in der letzten Stellung bleiben


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 Mai 2010)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> das sollte ohne Ansteuerung eigentlich in der letzten Stellung bleiben


der Meinung bin ich nicht - das widerspräche der Ventil-Funktion ...
5/3-Wege sollte ohne Ansteuerung immer in die Mittellage gehen ...

@SPS-Student:
Du solltest in jedem Fall die eigentliche Ventilfunktion für die betrachten "beide Spulen stromlos" berücksichtigen.
Die Ansteuerung "beide Spulen bestromt" ist aus meiner Sicht ein "illegaler" und somit zumindestens ggf. ein undefinierter Zustand. Ich würde mich da auf das ermittelte Verhalten nicht verlassen ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Oberchefe (23 Mai 2010)

> der Meinung bin ich nicht - das widerspräche der Ventil-Funktion ...
> 5/3-Wege sollte ohne Ansteuerung immer in die Mittellage gehen ...



Hast natürlich recht, ich war beim Luftzylinder, der sollte, wenn er an einem 5/3-Wege Ventil angeschlossen ist, in der letzten Stellung stehen bleiben im Gegensatz zum Luftzylinder am 5/2-Wege Ventil. Da fährt er vollends in die Endstellung.


----------



## Rudi (23 Mai 2010)

SPSstudent schrieb:


> Wie verhalten sich beidseitig elektrisch angesteuerte Wegeventile mit 2 bzw. 3 Stellungen (z.B. 5/2- und 5/3-Wegeventil), wenn
> - beide Seiten angesteuert werden?
> - beide Seiten nicht angesteuert werden?
> 
> ...


Meine Meinung: (ohne Garantie)
Beide Seiten angesteuert bleiben beide normalerweise in aktueller Stellung.
Beide Seiten nicht angesteuert ohne Federeiheiten bleiben beide normalerweise auch in aktueller Stellung.
Mit Federeinheiten je nach Aufbau geht das 5/3 Ventil in der Regel in Mittelstellung.


----------



## Sockenralf (23 Mai 2010)

Hallo,

_Beide Seiten nicht angesteuert ohne Federeiheiten bleiben beide normalerweise auch in aktueller Stellung._

Gibt´s sowas?
Wie bringe ich die dann in Mittelstellung?
Andere Seite ansteuern bringt´s auf die andere Seite, gar nicht ansteuern bleibt´s stehen und dieselbe Seite nochmal ansteuern dürfte nix bringen 


MfG


----------



## Sockenralf (23 Mai 2010)

Hallo,



Oberchefe schrieb:


> Hast natürlich recht, ich war beim Luftzylinder, der sollte, wenn er an einem 5/3-Wege Ventil angeschlossen ist, in der letzten Stellung stehen bleiben im Gegensatz zum Luftzylinder am 5/2-Wege Ventil. Da fährt er vollends in die Endstellung.


 
Einen doppeltwirkenden Zylinder mit einem Schaltventil positionieren?



MfG


----------



## Oberchefe (23 Mai 2010)

> Einen doppeltwirkenden Zylinder mit einem Schaltventil positionieren?



Nee, nicht positionieren. Wird nur gerne gemacht um im Not-Aus-Fall beim Abschalten keine gefahrbringenden Bewegungen mehr zu haben, der Zylinder bleibt dann einfach nur stehen. Kommt aber auf die Anwendung drauf an, manchmal ist es sicherer, in Grundstellung zu fahren, manchmal aber auch nicht.


----------



## Blockmove (23 Mai 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Einen doppeltwirkenden Zylinder mit einem Schaltventil positionieren?



Auch sowas geht. Von Bosch gab es mal vor zig Jahren eine pneumatische Positioniersteuerung. Istposition wurde per Seillängengeber erfasst. Das Verhalten des Systems wurde während einer Messfahrt gemessen und die Bremspunkte ermittelt.

Gruß
Dieter

FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## Rudi (24 Mai 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> _Beide Seiten nicht angesteuert ohne Federeiheiten bleiben beide normalerweise auch in aktueller Stellung._
> 
> ...



Entweder Du hast Federstelleinheiten die Dir das Ventil in Mittelstellung bringen oder das Ventil geht in jeweils eine Endstellung und bleibt da bis die Gegenseite allein angesteuert wird.
Und nicht vergessen es gibt auch Ventile ohne Mittelstellung.


----------



## MSB (24 Mai 2010)

5/2 Normal hat sowieso nur eine Spule, also hier in der Diskussion eh egal.

5/2 Impuls hat 2 Spulen, 2 Stellungen, bei keiner Ansteuerung bleibt das Ventil in jedem Fall in der letzten Stellung,
bei beidseitiger Ansteuerung sollte das Ventil in der letzten Stellung bleiben.

5/3 hat 2 Spulen, 3 Stellungen, geht ohne Ansteuerung in jedem Fall in Mittelstellung (alles andere hätte bei diesem Ventiltyp gar keinen Sinn),
bei beidseitiger Ansteuerung sollte das Ventil in Mittelstellung gehen.

Sollte heißt in dem Fall aber letzten Endes:
Es ist eine undefinierte Stellung, darauf verlassen kann man sich imho nicht.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Rudi (24 Mai 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> 5/3 hat 2 Spulen, 3 Stellungen
> bei beidseitiger Ansteuerung sollte das Ventil in Mittelstellung gehen.
> 
> Mfg
> Manuel



Würde ich mal so nicht bestätigen können.


----------



## MSB (24 Mai 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Würde ich mal so nicht bestätigen können.


Und aus welchem Grund "glaubst" du, das so nicht bestätigen zu können?

Bei beidseitiger Ansteuerung stellt sich eine "pneumatische" Waage ein, d.h. die Folge ist die Mittelstellung.
Federn hast du bei einem 5/3 Ventil auch in jedem Fall.


----------



## Rudi (24 Mai 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Und aus welchem Grund "glaubst" du, das so nicht bestätigen zu können?
> 
> Bei beidseitiger Ansteuerung stellt sich eine "pneumatische" Waage ein, d.h. die Folge ist die Mittelstellung.
> Federn hast du bei einem 5/3 Ventil auch in jedem Fall.



Von der Theorie her muss ich Dir natürlich recht geben.
Ich bilde mir aber ein das ich das in der Praxis anders erlebt habe.
Kann aber sein das es damit zusammenhängt das wir auch 5/3 Ventile ohne Feder hatten.


----------



## MSB (24 Mai 2010)

Gut, das wichtigst Wort bei der Theorie ist ohnehin das von LL bzw. mir genannte Wort "undefiniert".

Wenn das Ventil in Mittelstellung geht: Perfekt, aber in irgend einer Form darauf "verlassen" würde ich mich darauf ohnehin nicht.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 Mai 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Kann aber sein das es damit zusammenhängt das wir auch 5/3 Ventile ohne Feder hatten.



Das habe ich noch nie gesehen ... Das widerspräche auch dem Sinn dieses Ventils (3 Schaltstellungen). Nenn doch mal den Typ - ich möchte da doch gerne dazulernen ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Rudi (24 Mai 2010)

Hallo,
Ich weis ja nicht ob Du auch Ventile aus dem "Osten" kennst (nach TGL wenn das Dir was sagt, bzw. ORSTA-Ventile)). Heute bin ich nicht so gut drauf Dir das zu beantworten aber ich bemühe mich das nachzuholen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 Mai 2010)

Ha-Puuh,
nein, das kenne ich nicht. Auch bezieht sich mein diesbezüglichliches Wissen nur auf Geräte, die einige Zeit nach meiner Geburt (und nicht schon lange davor) gebaut worden sind.

Ich glaube aber auch, dass sich die Frage des TE (der an seinem Thread anscheinend nicht mehr so das Interesse hat) mehr auf die aktuelle und gebräuchliche Technologie bezieht ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Blockmove (25 Mai 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Würde ich mal so nicht bestätigen können.





Rudi schrieb:


> Von der Theorie her muss ich Dir natürlich recht geben.
> Ich bilde mir aber ein das ich das in der Praxis anders erlebt habe.
> Kann aber sein das es damit zusammenhängt das wir auch 5/3 Ventile ohne Feder hatten.



Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es Pneumatik alles geben kann. Und sei noch so exotisch 

5/3 ohne Federrückstellung sind mir auch schon untergekommen. Für die Mittelstellung mussten beide Spule angesteuert werden.
Genauso kenn ich auch 5/4-Ventile zur Ansteuerung von Bandzylindern.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Rudi (25 Mai 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich weis ja nicht ob Du auch Ventile aus dem "Osten" kennst (nach TGL wenn das Dir was sagt, bzw. ORSTA-Ventile). Heute bin ich nicht so gut drauf Dir das zu beantworten aber ich bemühe mich das nachzuholen.



Hier mal ein Beispiel:

Wegeventil Bezeichnung: 25-23.1X10.1X23.1 nach TGL 20705

Die Steuereinheit ist die 10.1
Die Stelleinheiten sind die 23.1(pneumatisch, ohne Feder)

Aber das ist wirklich alles Geschichte. (aus meiner Jugendzeit)


----------

